# DESIGN observation hive ENTRANCE Robbing feeder and entrance rout and location ?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

All my observation hives have entrances in the bottom The hives are 8 frame hives with 4 up side by side, I use 3/4 inch Tubing with a ball valve. The feeders are at the far end of the hive so they can only be accessed from within the hive. I also have what we call the air lock. A chamber that can be used to introduce a new queen. A robber would have to travel the 20 inches down the entrance tube to access the hive which can easily be defended by even a few bees. 

]


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

forget the OB hive look at the two monster bucks on the wall where did you shoot them tenbears


----------



## pawn57 (Mar 22, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> All my observation hives have entrances in the bottom The hives are 8 frame hives with 4 up side by side, I use 3/4 inch Tubing with a ball valve. The feeders are at the far end of the hive so they can only be accessed from within the hive. I also have what we call the air lock. A chamber that can be used to introduce a new queen. A robber would have to travel the 20 inches down the entrance tube to access the hive which can easily be defended by even a few bees.


Thanks Tenbears! Thank you for the picture as well. The air lock chamber sounds very interesting and useful. I would like to know more about that. Do you think it makes any difference (as far as robbing) then where the feeder is at in relation to the entrance tube?(see attached image for clarification)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They still sell Boardman feeders... even if it's not the best place for a feeder it works most of the time. Given a choice, I prefer the feeder to be at the opposite end from the entrance. But that doesn't mean it can't work the other way most of the time...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I see image 2 or 3 as working models ! not so much. But they all have possibilities

The air lock Is simply a chamber above the hive with a slid in entrance door. I open the outer door, place a queen cage in with a candy plug. close the outer door and remove the slide. The attendants from the hive can get to the queen cage and attend to her while her pheromones cascade down upon the hive. An easy to introduce a new queen in the case of a non returning virgin.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

johnbeejohn said:


> forget the OB hive look at the two monster bucks on the wall where did you shoot them tenbears


 They were takin at a friends dairy farm in Ohio. The one on the right is my biggest to date. The one on the left is #3 I have 3 other Booners and including those, a total of 8 Pope and Young Bucks. I have been blessed with Good friends who have good hunting ground they are willing to share with me. At least for one season. LOL


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i figured they did not come from this state i have done some hunting up around you tenbears seen some nice bucks but never of that quality sorry for the off topic hijack


----------



## JPW062 (Jun 5, 2016)

I hunted on a dairy farm in NW Ohio one year. Both growing feed and pasture for cows. I forget how many acres, but more than ten of us could hope to cover. Maybe 25,000 owned and leased, but I can't remember. Unbelievable deer.
The OH flanked by them looks great. Best chance I have of getting my wife to go along with an OH hive in the house.


----------

